# I found eggs!!!!!!



## Goji

Today is the most exiting day ever!!! I found a cluster of 7 eggs . I'm not sure what to do now. When I took the petri dish out to see if there was anything in it seemed like mama got freaked a little. She hoped over to the area pretty fast. I did put the dish back in the same spot. Is there anything I need to do. I am really afraid to do something wrong. Any advise would be appreciated. I will post some pics soon.
thanks in advance


----------



## PantMan

You never told us what kind of frogs
Anyway the answer to all your question was at your fingertips all along
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Goji

Oh I'm sorry....Nicaraguan auratus got them last year from Josh's Frogs. I read the egg care sheet....great info but i think i'll rather leave them in the viv, since this is my first time. In this case is there anything that I need to do? Or do i just leave them alone?


----------



## Colleen53

Nice find!!


----------



## bazza30

nice one i got 2 tri-colours and was shocked to find a clutch of 15 tads which i have removed and no researching hard on the care needed but if that wasnt enough she has layed 16 more eggs today.  good luck with them and wish ya success.


----------



## deboardfam

Congrats! 

Sure it was mama freaking out.. correct me if I am wrong..but its usually the male that protects the eggs.


----------



## Erikb3113

if you want them raised in tank, you need tad deposition sites


----------



## Goji

*Re: I have a tad!!!!!*

Here is an update. Since my first post I have found 4 clutches non of them made it . Then I found the fifth and decided to take them out. The clutch had 8 eggs few days later I was left with six. Today I checked and one tad has popped out of the egg but is not moving very much...is that a bad thing? I still have three eggs, one of them is wiggling like crazy i think he might be popping out soon. not sure about the others. I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## Goji

*Pic of my first tad*

Here are some new pic, I will keep the updates going.


----------



## Colleen53

Those look good!! Keep us updated as I just had some eggs that have turned into tadpoles about the same age as yours.


----------



## james67

tads dont move for the first few days, they will appear dead, but they arent.

make sure you dont go throwing anything away until you see decomposition. 

james


----------



## mavhammer45

Congratulations I hope I get some!


----------



## Goji

Thanks for the tip because I really thought they were dead. I checked yesterday and still no movement. Do they need more water now since they are out of the egg? I hope they'll make it. I can't wait to get of work to check, you guys gave me hope...thank you.


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Tanya,

New tads need about 1/3" of water (enough to swim around in, but not enough to drown in). I feed my tadpoles algae powder (Spirulina), buyt newborns get a very tiny amount (so as to not foul the water).

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Goji

I'm sad to say but they didn't make it . I do have two more developing egg hopefully they will make it. Here are pics, and I will post updates as they are developing


----------



## Markw

Oh no! Sad to see they're not making it! Are you making sure to see that the eggs are decomposing first before you pull them? What kind of set up and maintenance are you putting the eggs in? 

Have you had any turn to tads with front legs yet?

Mark


----------



## Darts15

Sorry to hear about your others. Good luck with the remaining ones!


----------



## Goji

Yes I made sure they were decomposing..... I'm pretty sure they were gone. But it seems that they do really good up until they are getting ready to turn in tads. The two that are left seem to be doing the same thing. Yesterday they were moving like crazy but today nothing. They look good but I am worried because they seem lifeless. They are facing up but sometimes they are belly up.
To answer the other question. The eggs are in a petri dish after I took them out of the Viv I placed the petri dish on a wet napkin in a 32 oz container. I've been misting the eggs daily and after i noticed allot of movement I added more water (Fiji). Just enough to cover the eggs. Please tell me if I'm doing something wrong. Here are some more pic.


----------



## frogface

Their tails are straight. Maybe they are having trouble getting out of their sacks.


----------



## james67

yep. those are ready to hatch and you have 2 choices...

1st; leave them to die. if they arent strong enough to make it out of the egg sack they are obviously of inferior genetics and therefore shouldnt be raised through metamorphosis anyway. 

2nd: you CAN help them out of the egg sack and if it only takes a small amount of force it can be excused as simply simulating the male urinating on and stomping the eggs in an attempt to hatch them. you can spray water on the eggs to try and help the tads out. this is common and quite easy to do. you can also physically cut the tads out with a scalpel. this isnt suggested since as i noted in the 1st option they are likely to be inferior frogs which do not have the ability to remove themselves from the egg sack and therefore are not nearly as valuable to future breeding efforts since they are, again, of inferior genetics.

james


----------



## Goji

That's a good point. I guess I'll just wait and see if they'll be able to get out


----------



## WendySHall

Goji said:


> I've been misting the eggs daily and after i noticed allot of movement I added more water (Fiji). Just enough to cover the eggs.


If the tads are still in the egg, you do *not *want to cover them with water. Just mist enough so that the water touches the edges of the egg until they are fully free. Perhaps this is where you are going wrong. You're drowning the embryos.


----------



## Goji

so, I have been killing them all along....that really sucks. I feel awful. Good news, I found another clutch....probablly 6-8 egg I'm gonna leave them in the viv for couple more days. This time I'll make sure just to mist and not add water until they are out of the sack. What do I do if some are in and some out? Do I move the tads in a different container? thank you all so much for taking time to read my posts and for responding. Once I remove the new clutch I will leave updates more often.


----------



## WendySHall

I generally add a little water and use a turkey baster to suck up the tads that are out of the sac. I then place them individually in 16 oz containers with about a half inch of tadpole tea and a piece of Indian Almond leaf for the first week. After the first week, I keep the container filled up about 3/4 of the way.

Hopefully, that will take care of your problem. I know it must've been awfully disappointing to have the eggs die so close to emerging.


----------



## Goji

So, yesterday after I got home from work I checked the eggs and it seemed like they moved so I decided to suck up some water and see what was gonna happen. Few hour later I checked again and they moved again. This morning I checked again and they were out of the sack . I did add just little more water but when I get home I'll put them in individual cups with some almond leaf.. I will post some more pic later


----------



## Colleen53

Are these eggs from the same pair? I mean, WOW!!! You are getting many cluthes of eggs!! Great pair.


----------



## Goji

Yes it is from the same pair......they just keep going at it


----------



## JakkBauer

james67 said:


> yep. those are ready to hatch and you have 2 choices...
> 
> 1st; leave them to die. if they arent strong enough to make it out of the egg sack they are obviously of inferior genetics and therefore shouldnt be raised through metamorphosis anyway.
> 
> 2nd: you CAN help them out of the egg sack and if it only takes a small amount of force it can be excused as simply simulating the male urinating on and stomping the eggs in an attempt to hatch them. you can spray water on the eggs to try and help the tads out. this is common and quite easy to do. you can also physically cut the tads out with a scalpel. this isnt suggested since as i noted in the 1st option they are likely to be inferior frogs which do not have the ability to remove themselves from the egg sack and therefore are not nearly as valuable to future breeding efforts since they are, again, of inferior genetics.
> 
> james


Ahh a dart frog eugenicist excellent! JK


----------



## Goji

Happy news!!!!! The tads seem to be doing really good. I moved them today in Oz individual containers. I added 1/2 inch water and some almond leaf and tad food. They were moving quite a bit while I tried to take pics . I just hope they keep developing. Here are some more pic of happy pair, tads, and the new clutch of 7 egg .


----------



## Markw

Congrats! Great to see they're all doing so well! Wish you luck for the next batch as well!

Mark


----------



## Colleen53

How big is your tank and do you have just the pair in the tank? They are pumping those eggs out for you !!!


----------



## WendySHall

Congrats! Those tads and eggs are looking good!


----------



## Goji

Right now I have them in a 30gal just a basic set up but I have started a construction of a 40 gal breeder with a waterfall. I'm almost done with the background. The pair is dong great but it seems like I was the one killing them


----------



## Goji

The two tads are doing great. I know its normal for the water to be tinted from the almond leaf. I put some tadpole bites but I don't think they were eating them. So, yesterday I got some spirulina powder but now the water looks a bit nasty. I'm not quite sure how often I can change the water out .


----------



## james67

just change it if it looks nasty, it probably a bacterial bloom from the uneaten spirulina. the tads will eat but dont expect to really "see" it. 

james


----------



## Colleen53

I use a turkey baster to siphon up some of old uneaten food and add more tea to the water.


----------



## james67

you can literally replace ALL the water, they arent like fish that need a bioload. i pour off ALL the water leaving a tad in an empty cup and refill it with clean water (same temperature) and repeat if necessary until its crystal clear. you can add the leaves back and you'll be fine. tads are really hardy and can withstand a LOT of abuse

james


----------



## Woodsman

A tiny tadpole eats a tiny amount of food to start (this is why I generally don't like tadpole bites for the young tadpoles, as they don't eat them fully and the water fouls). I add a TINY amount (almost invisible) of Spirulina powder once a week. Everyone is different with regard to water changes, but I change all the water in my tadpole set-ups every week and increase the feedings proportionate to the tadpole's size.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## WendySHall

Wow...I'm surprised to learn that you can do total water changes every week with no ill effects. In my mind (maybe thinking similar to fish and previous posts I've read here), I thought that would be a bad thing to consistently do. (Drastic change in water = bad for fish = bad for tads) The only time I did a complete water change was when a few tad cups had an "oily" film on the water...figured that couldn't be good. Don't know where it came from. The rest were fine. 

Usually, I just siphon off two turkey basters full of water and refill. Equals about 1/4 of their water each week and gets rid of nearly all of the "yuck" off the bottom. Their water remains clear throughout morphing with this method. (And is a little easier on the pocket and lighter on the back when you're buying those huge jugs of spring water at the store! Lol!)


----------



## Colleen53

WendySHall said:


> Wow...I'm surprised to learn that you can do total water changes every week with no ill effects. In my mind (maybe thinking similar to fish and previous posts I've read here), I thought that would be a bad thing to consistently do. (Drastic change in water = bad for fish = bad for tads) The only time I did a complete water change was when a few tad cups had an "oily" film on the water...figured that couldn't be good. Don't know where it came from. The rest were fine.
> 
> Usually, I just siphon off two turkey basters full of water and refill. Equals about 1/4 of their water each week and gets rid of nearly all of the "yuck" off the bottom. Their water remains clear throughout morphing with this method. (And is a little easier on the pocket and lighter on the back when you're buying those huge jugs of spring water at the store! Lol!)


I read what you are saying as well and remove some of the tad tea. What do others do?


----------



## frogface

I suck up the food and waste and then replace water. If the water is looking bad, I replace most or all of it. 

I've found that Tad Bites don't get eaten before they ook up the water. I like to crunch up a little fish flakes and also give them spirulina with shrimp, and, dried blood worms. Some love the worms, some don't seem to care much for them. They all seem to like the fish flakes and spirulina.

I'm sure I over feed them (I like for them to have something to chew on every day), but, I do check their water daily and change it if it's looking cloudy. I know that folks with a lot of tads can't do that. Froglets morph out nice and big, though.


----------



## Goji

Is one kind of fish flakes better then others? Not really sure what kind to get. I never had fish. By the way, later I will post some more pics of the tad and the eggs. Tads were not happy with water change today...can't believe how feisty they are. It's awesome to see them swimming around. The eggs are developing great I noticed some wiggles today


----------



## Goji

Here are some more pics. The tads are really active now . Oh, by the way I found another clutch I think about 6 egg. These little guys are gonna breed them selves to death.
Here is a question that I've been wondering about. With one pair in the tank, if I were to add the babies in...that's if they morph into healthy frogs, when they reach sexual maturity...will they inbreed? Is that common in frogs? Or is it discouraged? I personally would feel weird about it, but I would like to hear...read other opinions.


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Tanya,

Everything looks good. You may want to feed every day now (if you aren't already) and make sure that your suppliments have a good source of Vitamin A. This is help replenish the female and help produce good clutches.

When a new pair gets going, they can lay what seems to be too often. They'll eventually settle down into a regular rythym.

Good luck witht the tads, Richard.


----------



## Goji

The two tads that I thought were not ganna make it are doing really good. They have gotten so big. Currentlly besids the two tads I have four new tads which are couple days old, four eggs that are developing nicelly, and I just couple days ago I pulled seven more eggs. I will post some more pics later.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colleen53

Good job. They are fun to see their growth. I have just one tadpole in water and can see how fast they grow!!


----------



## Goji

Here are some more pic. Status has changed since this morning. As of now I have 8 tad babies in the water + two older once.....they look really good. There is one more getting ready to come out of the sac and 5 egg which are in the early stages of developement. Every day is more exiting then the last.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WendySHall

Glad to see they're all coming along good for you now! Little guys just needed some air. 

It's amazing how much fun it is to raise them from egg to froglet...you're going to *love *it!


----------



## Goji

Update!!!!! The first two tads are doing great I noticed some color in the bigger one......I can't wait to see the legs. Out of 8babies I lost four I think they may have hatched to early. From very beginning they seemed weak. Last night one more baby hatched and it seems to be doing good. It is moving around nicely. Now I have 5 more waiting to hatch. I will post some more pics later.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## John1451

MOre Pics!!! More info !!! This is like "Days of our Lives"

John

Tinctorius
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella
0.0.4Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1Inferanis 

Auratus 
0.0.4 Nica
0.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas0.0.4


----------



## tclipse

This thread might help you cut down on the losses of tads... personally, I don't do any water changes and have had very good success.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...22765-those-obsessed-their-tadpole-water.html


----------



## pnwpdf

Congrats on the successes. It is always nice to have tads in the water!


----------



## Goji

Ciao everybody, it is time for another update. So far I have 9 tads in water and all are doing great. I'm getting pretty enctious because couple of the tads should be sprouting leggs soon. I think I already mentioned the last clutch of three eggs I found. I left them in the viv for mommy and daddy take care of. Today I decided to check on them and I noticed that two out of three where hatched. Not sure how long they have been out but now I'm worried because daddy didn't transport them to the water. When do I need to intervene? I don't want the little guys to die. 
Or, should I let the nature take its course? 
Anyway, here is some more pics. They are not very good but something is better then nothing.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSnake9

Can't wait till my darts breed


----------



## Goji

I wish You the best of luck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Today I checked on the tads in the viv and one has died. The other two are quite active but for some reason he still has not moved them. I haven't even noticed them checking on the babies . 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Here are those promised pics. Not the greatest but better then nothing. The two tads in the viv are still moving around but dad hasn't moved them yet. What to do, what to do, what to do????

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WendySHall

Really, I think it's up to you. You can leave them and see if they are good parents, but you also take the chance of them dying. (I have no idea how long they can go before they must be moved.) Or, you can remove them and rear them yourself as you're doing with the others.

As an aside...it looks like you're way overfeeding the tads in the pics above, the water is getting cloudy. I'd suck up some of that old food and replace some of the water.


----------



## Goji

Oh ok, I will take care of that as soon as I get home. I was not sure how much to feed them. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodsquirrel

congrats!


----------



## james67

part of the issues your having may be due to your keeping the tads together. there is evidence to suggest that the tads may produce a substance that inhibits the growth of other tads.

they are also known to be cannibalistic.

separate the tads into small containers.
james


----------



## Goji

I just moved them in together few days ago and so far they seem to be going great, but I do check on them several times a day. If I notice anything I will take your advice. I do appreciate all the replies. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Update.....
The two little tads that I left in the viv never got moved by the patents. Yesterday decided to move them in one of the pools in the viv. When I got home from work today they were swimming around. I am wondering though, if the tads would eat the ffs that have drowned in the water? The other tads are also doing great, they all seem happy. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

Where were the tads before you movedthem to the pool? I mean, where did you move them from? Great to see your success. Congrats! Can't wait to see one morph! 

Mark


----------



## Goji

Thank you Mark. The tads were in the petre dish inside the viv. That was the last clutch I found...thee eggs. I decided to leave them for the parents to raise. 
But here is and interesting observation. Before I left to take my dog to the park I glanced inside one more time. Guess what I saw........my female was laying eggs again. It was really neat to see. The male was sitting in the pools and the tads were going crazy. At first I thought he was trying to eat them because he kept sticking his tongue in the water. But then I noticed the babies were nipping at him and he seemed little freaked. Every time they nipped he jumped. I figured they were hungry. I just kept observing, I was curious to see what he was gonna do. I think he really doesn't know what to do. Then I noticed they started nipping at each other. Thats when I threw some fish food in. Boy, did they go crazy. Feeding frenzy.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

Wow! Quite an experience! I can't even seem to catch a glimpse of mine before the tads are already hatched and hitching a ride on daddy. And I have 5 pairs! Lol. Great to hear yours are doing so well!

Mark


----------



## Goji

This is a pic of the one in the viv, I guess the other one is hiding.








This is dad.








And mama dearest.








Better pics of the other tads...
















I think this addiction of my is getting out of hand.........I may end up going to rehab 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Update.........


I just put together a morphing/froglet container. All I'm missing is leaf litter and froglets. I think my two oldest tads might have gotten their hind legs.....I'm not really sure because for all I know it might be poop. How can I tell? Should I take them out and have a better look? Sometimes I feel like I'm asking the dumbest ????? But I guess the best way to learn is to ask ??????? Anyway, here are few pics of the container. Please let me know if I should make any changes. Thanks.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

I honestly don't know, but it seems a tad shallow. It may be rather hairy to open when you do have a froglet in there. It's so wide open and shallow. You run the risk of him being someplace you didn't expect when you open it, and he could easily jump out and be on the run! Something to think about. 

Mark


----------



## james67

as i suggested before, you should keep tads in individual containers (at least of this genus)

it will allow you to:
pick up a container with 1 tad and actually see if those are legs or poop
transport only those that are ready to a morphing container
keep your tads healthy and growing correctly (as i noted earlier)
keep water from fouling by being able to feed each tad the amount IT needs
etc.

there are reasons people do things the way we do. its not all just "well i think this way is better" this is one of those cases.

a good tad container is simple. a small storage cup with a single piece of leaf(optional but suggested), and possibly some java moss (if you want to get fancy) is all that is required, and any more than this is unnecessary and will not yield any different results (there are MANY breeders and hobbyists who would agree)

morph out containers are best kept equally as simple.
a rubbermaid, sterilite, etc. with a lid that has no gaps, filled an inch or so with substrate (sphagnum works great) and a couple of large leaves. 
remember, keep it simple and save the fancy stuff for vivs.

james


----------



## james67

Goji said:


>


that bump concerns me. it looks suspiciously like a worm under your frog's skin.

the other adult looks a little skinny but it could be the picture.
either way, i'd get them checked out if i were you.

james


----------



## Goji

=-0 worm. She always had it. Since she was a froglet. It never looked any different, never changed in size. I aways thought it was the same sort of marking like the one that the male has, but his is black. Now you are freaking me out. Anyway, here are some more pics.








I'm not sure why he would be skinny...he eats like a horse.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

OOOOOHHHHH BUDDY....we have leggs. It was not poop ......it's teeny, tiny little leggs.








By the way, James, I have taken your advice. All the tads are in their own containers. How do I know when they are ready to be moved to a morphing container?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## james67

once the front legs pop out of their sacs the water can be drained substantially, and the cup can be placed in the morphing container tilted so that when the tad/frog feels ready it can come out. remember to leave the cup in the morphing container after the froglet emerges, as they tend to go back and forth slowly building the confidence to stay out of the water over the course of a few days.

it looks like your still a little ways off from that. the back legs will develop fully, then the fronts. warming the water can encourage faster growth, but so will the separation you just did. i keep my tads' water heated to 74-76F in an incubation chamber.

and you did the right thing separating them. you've already found one of the benefits, but i'm sure as time goes on you'll continue to ave those "ah hah" moments where you see that even though your dealing with many more containers, its just plain easier.

james


----------



## Goji

Just more pics

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

This is just an update on the tads.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

Wow! Super cool! I bet you're so excited! My older vittatus tads are growing like weeds and have just started to sprout their back legs. They're still yellow. . They're one month and two days younger than yours. Hatched on 8/15. So just under one month old. 

Is there a reason the water is so low in the last two? It looks like it barely covers its back. Jw.

Mark


----------



## Goji

The water got little nasty so I was doing a change and snapped the pic right before I added more water. Good luck with your little ones. Do you have pics posted somewhere? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

None that are 100% up to date, but if you look at my profile, click 'statistics' then look at the threads I've started, you'll see one in the 'members frogs and vivarium' section titled 'my p. Vittatus build thread' or something similar. And there's one in this section. Not sure what it's called. But the first one is your best bet for photos.

Mark


----------



## Goji

They are so beautiful. I am currently working on a second viv with waterfall I would like to get more darts but not sure which ones. I wish you the best of luck with your tads and I'm looking forward to seeing more recent pics 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

FRONT LEGS!!!!!! 









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markw

Yay! Froglets! I'm so excited for you! 

What locale are yours again? I've recently acquired 5 Panamanian G&B Auratus tads. 

Mark


----------



## gnod

wow this 'journal' is incredible..! congrats again!


----------



## Goji

Thank you. I wanted to provide as much info as possible so that other begginers can avoid same mistakes. But also something this incredible is hard to keep to myself. Watching these little guys grow is the most amazing thing I have ever seen.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

Good luck Ive got 16 vittatus eggs developing right now and another on the way I cant wait till im were your at have fun


----------



## Goji

That's awesome wish you best of luck. Did you start a journal yet? I would love to see how they develop.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

I will once they get close to hatching


----------



## Goji

I officially have a froglet the tail is almost all the way absorbed. The other one still hast quite bit left. And the rest of tads got their hind legs 









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colleen53

Great pics of the froglets. Looks like you got the springtails going. They are so cute!!!


----------



## Goji

Thank you I am so exited. When can't start feeding them ffs 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colleen53

I, too, have froglets and have not gotten to the FF stage yet, so I would like to know that question as well. ANYBODY?


----------



## Goji

This little baby is quite shy.








This one on the other hand like to be all up in your face 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

Love it my eggs dontb want to develope even though they are fertile looking how do you incubate your eggs


----------



## Goji

After I pulled them out I used a 42 oz. container placed a wet papertowel in it and placed the petri dish on the papertowel and left them alone. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCreptiles

Congrats on the success. I use to keep the eggs like you do in a container with a moist paper towel. it becomes to much when you start getting over run with eggs. Now I just keep the eggs in the petri dish. i coat the bottom with spring water and slap the lid on them and on to the shelf they go at room temp which for me is approx 75 to 77f. 

keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## leuc11

Thanks and I came up with a egg tank its basically a ten gallon with a sheet of egg grate propped up on some plastic containers. It also has a aquarium heater and its about 73 in the tank. The eggs are in a petri dish with some water barley touching them and they are beginning to develop I cant wait and I will definitely have a thread on them there is also enough room for at least 10 -12 clutches of eggs and plenty of wall space for film canister with eggs


----------



## Colleen53

Sounds like you're on your way to parenthood!! They are fun to watch between stages of development. Keep the camera close by.


----------



## leuc11

they are about to hatch (on day 13 I think) Ill have a thread up soon


----------



## Goji

Yeeeeaaaahhhh how exciting. Can't wait to see the pics

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

thanks and they laid another clutch today of 16 eggs


----------



## Goji

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goji

That is awesome.....good luck 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

they hatched Ill have pics up tonight


----------



## Goji

Woooohooooo, how exciting!!!!!!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

sorry the thread or the pics wont be up for a couple days because my computer crashed and i dont know how to upload thfough the PS3 but the tads are doing great


----------



## Goji

PICTURES!!!!!!!!
8 babies out of water









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leuc11

Congrats Ive got six vittatus tads about three weeks in the water and I just got some Green and bronze auratus at around 3 months I wish my tads were at that stage


----------



## Goji

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WendySHall

Oh my gosh...they are so cute!!!

I've been trying to focus only on tincs, but I've been thinking about Auratus a lot lately...have to keep telling myself no, no, no! But it seems to be getting harder and harder!


----------

